# Oregon Megabucks show



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

A dear friend of mine and I decided to go aaaaaallll the way down to Grants Pass on the 5th and attend the annual Megabucks show. She showed her gorgeous Nubian buck that she owns, and I took pictures all day. :wink: We left at 3AM and got home at 7PM. It was a LONG day. LOL. Here are some pics that I got...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice! I really like the LaMancha kid!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Goat Song, Sounds like you and your' friend had a fun day. I like the photos, especially the Nigerians


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Those are some nice looking boys! Sounds like you had fun.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

you think he's gorgeous post celery? lol
M.
p.s. glad you had fun!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

naturalgoats said:


> you think he's gorgeous post celery? lol
> M.
> p.s. glad you had fun!


 :laugh: He's gorgeous when he's in the ring being handled by someone besides me! :wink: I'll forgive him for eating my celery if he throws some daughters this year. Otherwise, he'll be permanently on the naughty list.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great pics! Looks like you had fun! I noticed that some of the goats weren't clipped, is that typical for dairy kids? I am used to the 4-H boer shows my kids have been too and seems even the young ones are clipped/hair cleaned up.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great pictures! Looks like a lot of fun...i've always wanted to go...but I seem to be so busy when it rolls around. :sigh:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome! I registered my buckling and was going to go, but life always interferes on my show plans it seems. ;p


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Great pics! Looks like you had fun! I noticed that some of the goats weren't clipped, is that typical for dairy kids? I am used to the 4-H boer shows my kids have been too and seems even the young ones are clipped/hair cleaned up.


Dairy goats are supposed to be clipped, just like the Boers, but it was SO cold that day that most folks left their goats unclipped and the judges just had to make do. However, I will note that all the winning goats that day were clipped. The shaggy ones usually placed lower.


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Gorgeous boys!! My good friend went to that show, her bucks did really well.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Ali_1010 said:


> Gorgeous boys!! My good friend went to that show, her bucks did really well.


Which breed does your friend have? I probably have some pictures of them... :wink:


----------

